# Please delete



## hag01 (Feb 18, 2018)

Please delete.


----------



## AxEbel (Feb 19, 2018)

Hallo,
Cant really comment on the actions. I tried both but can't really remember because they both where to heavy for me at that tome due to saome hand problems.... 
I am using a KAWAI ES8 myself which has no wheels at all. The Keyboard translates really good to Midi and and is easy customisable with the velocity learn function. But even out of the box this is by far the best response I've had in any Keybeard controller which should be the same on the MP. Although the VPC1 has more editing functions for Velocity I dont think I would even use them much...
For CC entry I use a NanoKontrol because sliders are much more precise in my opinion and also you can enter up to four CC at one time which can be handy instead of just one with Modwheel.


----------



## richard kurek (Mar 12, 2018)

hag01 said:


> Hopefully this year I will replace my Kawai VPC1 with a Kawai MP11SE.
> 
> The main reasons are:
> I need MIDI controller capabilities.
> ...


i have both the Vpc1 and MP11 love them both the mp11 touch is a little lighter but still wonderful , i have tried all so called piano touch keyboards nothing comes close to Kawai as far as cc control not hard at all depends on your software


----------



## jamwerks (Mar 12, 2018)

richard kurek said:


> i have tried all so called piano touch keyboards nothing comes close to Kawai...


I'll take advantage and ask if you know the ES-110 by Kawai? Does it play like an acoustic piano ?


----------



## richard kurek (Mar 12, 2018)

jamwerks said:


> I'll take advantage and ask if you know the ES-110 by Kawai? Does it play like an acoustic piano ?


access to kawai is limited here havent seen one but imagine cant be to far off from they're semi weighted which puts it in the Roland keyboard action range, i had the Roland FP80 , once i purchased Kawai VPC! i ended giving the roland to my nephew and replacing it with the mp11, in the store they had the semi weighted kawai wasnt pleased with the action , keep in mind i wanted piano action, the store is a acoutsic piano seller , they had the Faziloi , Shigeru, Becstein and Yamaha grands so jumping from grand to digital for the feel , the end result very happy i purchased the MP11


----------



## ptram (Mar 12, 2018)

I find the VPC1 actions similar to that of the Schimmel grands. It doesn't happen to me to play toward the root of the key (I stay in the comfort zone at the beginning of the black keys, as I was trained to do as a pianist), so I find the touch absolutely perfect for me. It's not the typical light action of the Yamaha pianos, or even the heavier one on the Steinways, so it might disconcert at first. But then, this weight will let one play with great power.

I have never tried an MP11 with its lighter action, so I can't compare the two.

Paolo


----------



## richard kurek (Mar 12, 2018)

hag01 said:


> Can you tell me whether you feel the MP11's action is too light and therefore a bit unrealistic compared to the VPC1 action?
> 
> Given that I have nowhere to test the MP11SE, I'm really afraid I will replace my VPC1 with an MP11SE and then I will discover I don't like it because its action is too light.
> 
> ...


my friend has an old upright the action is about the same , as far as light its lighter than VPC1 but not anywhere near the roland keyboard , i'm sure you will like the action , its a faster touch , the quality is still there i find it well balanced compared with the VPC1 both have no negatives , one is different a small bit lighter , i find myself using the mp11 70% of the time the keys on mp11 as you play in the keys your not thinking how it feels unlike the VPC1 you do at times


----------

